# Picking a Trail Cam!



## Abolt20 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm interested in buying a Trail Cam but I don't know which one to buy. There's to many to choose from and I wanted some tips or ideas to help me pick one.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 30, 2005)

Just about everyone is going digital now. Our own Lakota has a good digital. Leaf River has a good one. SOME folks have had great luck with the Moultrie digitals, some have had bad. Stay away from Stealth Cam's at all costs. If you are looking for an inexpensive 35 mm game cam, it's hard to beat the DC-300 from non-typical. At $99 it's a good one. Haven't seen any bad reviews on it. The old camtrakers are good but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Abolt20 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, gadeerwoman.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 30, 2005)

Only one other thing to keep in mind: these things are addictive!! You'll find 1 just insn't enough and you'll wake up in the middle of the night wondering what's walking in front of the camera at that exact moment. You'll have a ball with the thing!!


----------



## Abolt20 (Sep 30, 2005)

Guess that's the reason I should get a ditigal Camera because the cost of film.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 30, 2005)

Advantages with digital are numerous..........

the thing I like most is that you can view your pictures on the spot(with viewer). That enables you to see what is going on and move it if needed. 

Go digital. If you are not wanting to spend a bunch, go with the Moultrie. If money is of no concern.....Leaf River first choice, Cuddebac second choice.   I've seen comparison photos of all these three with mounted deer heads out to 45-50 ft. The LR is the best all the way out. If you are wanting to expereience a lil' more.........build your own.


----------



## Abolt20 (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, Todd! I think I'll go with a digital and I'll buy one because I don't think I could build one.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 6, 2005)

*Digital Trail Camera from Sam's Club*

Does anyone know anything about the digital game camera that Sam's Club has for $99.88? My son saw one out there the other day, but he didn't notice who made it?


----------



## bowwinkles (Oct 6, 2005)

Buying a trail camera--Big choice, try the reviews at 
www.chasingame.com We have tried all the popular brands and find some acceptable. we are Georgia folks
helping our hunting friends.


----------



## Abolt20 (Oct 6, 2005)

Creekhunter, I haven't seen the camera at Sam's yet and thanks for the info Bowwinkles.


----------



## bowwinkles (Oct 7, 2005)

Creekhunter--The cam at Sams is the Moultrie spy 100. A very good camera for the price. If you purchase one the first thing to check is the system operating version which comes up on the LCD
when the cam is turned on. The old versions are the 2.32 and 1.5.
The latest is the 1.5 and would be the one to buy. If you get one
of the old ones even though they work well the 1.5 works much better. The walmart system initialy purchased 70k of the 1.2s and later when that lot was sold out they purchased 20k of the 1.5s there are still a few of the older models still floating around. Sams has a good return policy so I would think there should not be a problem buying a cam from them.


----------



## bowwinkles (Oct 7, 2005)

Creekhunter-- Made a mistake on that last post the old versions are the 2.32 and the 1.2 the 1.5 is the new.


----------



## bowwinkles (Oct 7, 2005)

Creekhunter--Sams in Augusta did not have the Moultrie thay are sold out. In there place they are selling the Bushnell 11-9000c
for $99. We are in the process of reviewing this cam and initial information will be on the chasingame site.


----------

